# New pics of Da Girls/ Minnie and Bonnie



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

The girls had their appts with the vet today. Their foster Mom , Sharon is taking such great care of them and they have both gained a half a pound since being with her. Minnie has an infection in her incision from the spay, but will be on antibiotics to clear that up. Bonnie is going to be having her spay and dental done next tuesday. The vet felt she is strong enough now to be able to handle the anesthesia and any teeth extractions she will need and the spay. So keep her in your thoughts. Sharon says these girls are just the sweetest dogs, despite all they have suffer and endured.
The picture is of them and her grandson and the girls wanted to lay next to him on the couch. Bonnie even rolled over for him to rub her tummy gently. Sharon's grandson has been raised with White dogs, so knows how to be gentle and loving to them. He was at the Specialty and was so cute and excited to see so many "white dogs". 
Dont these girls look so much better??


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

They look so contented and having a friend sit with them is so cute. :wub: They even have their own stairs by the sofa to get up there. I will say more prayers rayer: for Minnie and hope the infection clears up soon and for Bonnie that everything goes good with her spay with the vet.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

What a sweet photo! :wub:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

It's so good to see them happy and relaxed! I hope they continue to get healthier and happier


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, that's so cute.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwwwww, such a sweet picture!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

It's so amazing what love can do. Beautiful picture.
xoxoxo


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

That is really sweet. Two happy girls with a sweet little boy with a hand resting on one of the fluffs... that is a really precious photo.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

How sweet and loving to see the girls so content with their new pal.
Great picture!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

What a great report! I'm sorry to hear Minnie had a minor infection due to her spay. I hope that clears up in no time. I hope Bonnie's dental and spay goes well! That pic of the girls and Sharon's grandson is too sweet. :wub: :wub: Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:wub: cute


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Gotta love a little fluff named Bonnie :wub: :wub: (but I thought it was Bronnie??).

They look so cute and contented, thanks for such a lovely update.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jul 15 2009, 03:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805814


> Gotta love a little fluff named Bonnie :wub: :wub: (but I thought it was Bronnie??).
> 
> They look so cute and contented, thanks for such a lovely update.[/B]



Her new foster Mom change her name to Bonnie. She thought Bronnie sounded too much like the paper towels. LOL


----------

